# Need advise



## zarxt (Nov 16, 2011)

It's been 13 months since we were informed from our CO that they are verifying our documents and still there are no results coming from the verification. Our CO could not tell us anything because the verification doesn't depend on him. Any advise what to do? Should we complain because of the delayed processing times or should we just wait in frustration and do nothing?

Also could someone advise us how often is it appropriate to ask for the status of your case from the CO?

The case is in London.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

I wonder if it's the language issue, assuming some of your original documents are in Bulgarian?


----------



## zarxt (Nov 16, 2011)

jawnbc said:


> I wonder if it's the language issue, assuming some of your original documents are in Bulgarian?


All my documents were translated by registered translation angencies in English.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

They still need to contact each agency to verify the documents are real. So that means someone who speaks Bulgarian calling employers, universities, etc.


----------

